# Photographing smoke



## giulio1993 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello!
I'd like to ask which should be the essential equipement (about 120$ budget maximum) to photograph smoke.
I don't understand lightling at all so... do i need a sleave flash, a strobe, a tungsten unit?

Is something like this enough 1102-1 JTL Versalight J-110A, 110 Watt Second Monolight Strobe

What about the background?

I attch my first bad attempt (55mm, ISO 3200, f/5.6, 1/320 sec)




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lodd (Jan 23, 2011)

You don't understand light? for 120USD you could get quite a few books on understanding light 

The only light you'll need is an external flash. And something to trigger it wirelessly with. like a radio trigger.


----------



## KmH (Jan 23, 2011)

Click here to discover a ton of info on how to photograph smoke.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 23, 2011)

-An off camera flash, triggered either wirelessly or through a connector, doesnt matter.  
-Blinders on either side of the flash so it does not spill onto the BLACK background or into the lens, causing flare.  (Black backgrounds are essential in smoke photography)

-A camera, with a 50mm lens (seems to be the popular focal length from what ive read).

-Time, and editing programs. 


Also, search youtube for smoke photography.  Some great tutorials there. 
Regards,
Jake


----------



## canonnite (Jan 23, 2011)

Wishing | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

all I used for this was a flash triggered behind the candle with the head pointing up a bit, and my kit lens for my d3000


----------



## lyonsroar (Jan 23, 2011)

You don't necessarily _need_ a flash, just a VERY bright constant light source.  I got useable shots with that setup...

Smoke 8 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Smoke 1 (1st attempt) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Rasta | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------

